# Good Nougat Recipe



## drooel (Oct 23, 2005)

I am wondering if anybody knows where I can find a good and easy basic or almond nougat recipe.

Thank you


----------



## chefphilhahn (Nov 9, 2005)

www.recipesource.com/desserts/candy/*almond*-*nougat*1

ALMOND NOUGAT

Recipe By :
Serving Size : 2 Preparation Time :0:00
Categories : Candies

Amount Measure Ingredient -- Preparation Method
-------- ------------ --------------------------------
1 1/2 cups Light corn syrup
2 cups Sugar
1/4 teaspoon Salt
1/4 cup Water
2 Egg whites
1/2 teaspoon Almond extract
Red or green food coloring
1/4 cup Soft butter or margarine
1 cup Toasted chopped almonds
1/4 cup Chopped candied cherries

DIRECTIONS: Mix first 4 ingredients in heavy saucepan.
Cook, stirring, until sugar is dissolved. Cook, without stirring, until a small
amount of the mixture dropped in cold water forms a hard ball (250-F). Beat egg
whites until stiff, but not dry, in large bowl of electric mixer. Gradually
beat
in about one fourth (not more) of the syrup, and continue beating until mixture
holds its shape. Cook remaining syrup until a small amount of mixture separates
into hard and brittle threads when dropped in cold water (300-F).
Gradually beat into first mixture, and continue beating until the mixture
begins
to hold its shape.
Add flavoring and food coloring to tint a delicate shade. Beat in butter;
continue beating until very thick and satiny. Stir in nuts and cherries. Press
into a buttered 8x8x2" pan, smoothing top. Let stand until firm. Turn out of
pan, and cut in 1 1/2" by 1" pieces. Wrap each piece individually in waxed
paper.
For best flavor, store several days in a cool place before serving.


----------

